# Google- Blood Test for Irritable Bowel Syndrome in the Works - Medscape



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Blood Test for Irritable Bowel Syndrome in the Works*
*Medscape*
SAN DIEGO Ã¢Â€Â" A blood test for antibodies that target the vinculin protein could be used to determine if a condition is related to *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*), researchers report. If confirmed, it would be the first serum-based diagnostic test for *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

